# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote- Photo of the month February 2010

## John Clare

Please vote for the February Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of luck to everyone!

*1 Imitator Dart Frog "Tarapoto" - Dendrobates/Ranitomeya imitator -* John Clare*:*



*2 Big Eye Tree Frog - Leptopelis vermiculatus -* JCLee*:*



*3 Reinwardt's or Blue Web Flying Frog - Rhacophorus reinwardtii -* Irina*:*



*4 Strawberry Poison Dart Frog - Oophaga pumilio -* Lee Hancock*:*



*5 White's Dumpy Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea -* Wambli*:*



*6 African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus -* Geno1234*:*



*7 Golden Tree Frog - Polypedates leucomystax -* Keroppii*:*



*8 European Common Toad - Bufo bufo -* Andy*:*



*9 Whistling Tree Frog - Litoria ewingii -* Jess*:*



*10 Cranwell's Horned Frog - Ceratophrys cranwelli -* SkinkyDinker*:*

----------


## John Clare

Please vote - voting closes in about 24 hours.

----------


## John Clare

I noticed one of the entries went from 0 votes to 5 votes "over night", while none of the others changed by more than a vote in that time.  I hope nothing funny is going on...

----------


## John Clare

Seems to be a lot of White's Tree Frog fans working for Anheuser Busch  :Smile: .

----------


## Wambli

Take me out of the race... I posted on facebook that my frog was entered in photo contest... and some of my friends voted.  I am sorry...

----------


## John Clare

It's alright!  It's just that alarm bells went off yesterday when you went from 0 to 6 votes while everyone else stayed pretty static.

----------


## daziladi

You could of at least shared some of your beer, tho <g>




> Take me out of the race... I posted on facebook that my frog was entered in photo contest... and some of my friends voted.  I am sorry...

----------

